# Portsoy Traditional Boat Festival underway & will be longer this year



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

More information about the event can be found here...

http://stbf.bizland.com/2009/


----------



## Chief Engineer's Daughter (Sep 17, 2005)

Wish I was there but I had to go to work instead. Oh well, there is always next year!


----------

